# Spaying a sighthound??



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I have 100% decided on getting an Italian Greyhound - I am emailing with a breeder right now about going on a waitlist for a pup - but I had a question about spaying. The dog I get will not be bred, likely on a non-breeding contract, but I don't know if I am sure about getting her spayed. Sighthounds can be sensitive to anesthesia and they have lower amounts of oxidative enzymes in their livers. 

We got our other dog neutered right at 6 months but I read now that this wasn't the best thing? Does anyone have any opinion about spaying later or not at all? Obviously I would be careful during her heats etc etc.


----------



## Loki Love (Jan 30, 2011)

The first risk that comes to mind if you don't spay is Pyrometra.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

If i did it again i would wait until maturity around 18 months as to not mess with the natural growth process...

Here is an article that i read about spaying and neutering that made me with i'd waited or not done it at all with my boy 

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf

small excerpt: 
The traditional spay/neuter age of six months as well as the modern practice of pediatric spay/neuter appear 
to predispose dogs to health risks that could otherwise be avoided by waiting until the dog is physically 
mature, or perhaps in the case of many male dogs, foregoing it altogether unless medically necessary.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

At my work we would take in retired greyhounds from the local race track, sometimes up to four per week for spay/neuter, vaccines and a dental. Some of those greyhounds would be under anesthesia for 2+ hours for it all and we never had an issue with a single one in four years. 

I would just make sure that your vet knows the risks associated with the sighthounds and does NOT use Acepromazine on them.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I believe one of the reasons why sight-hounds are sensitive is cause they generally have a low body fat %.
Same thing with several other breeds, (my paps being one of them) last surgery my Popi had, she was totally "drunk" for about a day, but I've never had a real problem.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

If you live in an area of the "dark ages", you might want to make sure that the vet uses isoflurane/sevoflurane (sp?) which from what I've read is the safest for them and it's recommended that they keep an eye on body temp.


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

Standard Poodles have the same risks as sight hounds b/c of the low body fat I waited till my pups are 18 month and a finish growing,the advice I would give in addition to the use of isoflurane/sevoflurane is to do your blood work to make sure every thing is functioning properly and have a catheter with fluids,and should there be any problem they already have a cath established as to be able to administer any meds need quickly. All my kids have come thru with flying colors I just like to take every precaution that is possible, my vet thought them unnecessary but they gave me piece of mind so for me it was worth the extra $$.


----------

